# totally lost



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

still beginner at this so would appreciate help with a design .dcc ho layout code 100 / 4 x 10 table built / want to run 2 trains at same time / incline track to do a couple of bridges . nothing too fancy to get started till I get my feet on the ground . maybe switches to crossover one track to another .
mike


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

May I recommend you have a look at this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=66818

That will give you some ideas.

Otherwise, how much more detail can you provide? "Design a layout for my 4x10 table" leaves a lot open.

I enjoy designing layouts and would be willing to help. PM me if interested.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Running a double main inHO on a table/bench that size will mean your separation at centres on the curves will have to be rather high to avoid sideswiping. This necessarily means your inner track on the curve will have to lie on a very tight radius. Are you okay with that? How about your rolling stock? Can you back a full train along that radius curve without derailing (trains behave differently whether trailing or shoving tonnage, especially on our models)?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

4 X 8, as mesenterta posted, is really too small for an HO
double track layout. In addition to running so close to the
edge the inner loop would be of very tight radius.

Think about a single track main with passing sidings.
With DCC you can run 2 trains on it at the same
time, you can even have one going
clockwise and the other counterclockwise. You actually
must operate the trains to avoid collisions.

At some point you would want to add spurs for industries
so you can do some switching.

Don


----------

